# HS1 Gatehouse Jockey skull riding hats



## Gucci_b (5 February 2010)

I need to replace my hat.. was thinking of getting the HS1 Gatehouse jockey skull...  any thoughts on this hat


----------



## posie_honey (5 February 2010)

i really wanted one... 
but alas my head is the wrong shape - it suits peaked caps shape better than jockey skulls and HS1 just didnt' fit at all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




got the Charles owen pro II for xc instead as that fitted well and love it


----------



## NovaTia (5 February 2010)

I have one and really rate it, fits lovely and is lightweight.  If I had to buy again I would buy another one.


----------



## louisesb (5 February 2010)

LOVE MINE!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I don't have a skull hat shaped head, in that my head is long from fron to back and narrow down the sides, but I really, really wanted the silver HS1. Luckily they can put extra padding in down the sides and it fits like a glove. Really light and one of the highest protection levels on the market. Looks really smart too!! Mary King (among others) can't be wrong as she wears them (although she is obviously sponsored by them so probably gets them all free!)


----------



## georgiegirl (5 February 2010)

I was very lucky and got one for christmas and i love mine!

I did have a carles owen vented hat as i get the dreaded sweaty hat head but it had mysteriously grown in size and i was able to push it right up even when it was done up!

the gatehouse one fits like a glove and to be honest i never realise im wearing it! they do tend to fit rather low on your face though...although i guess more coverage=more protection!

only thing is.....the black ones have the bobbly surface all over whereas the silver ones dont so it makes choosing a hatsilk which will stay on a bit tricky!


----------



## ester (5 February 2010)

love mine, its the only jockey that actually fits!

get black and bobbly though

I have the silver and have had to attach some sticky velcro to get hatsilks to stay on.


----------



## georgiegirl (5 February 2010)

I ended up taking my hat to the saddlers and literally trying on everything they had!

I've got a size 2 hat and in the end ended up with a racesafe silk hatcover in large which stays on pretty well on its own although i do have the peak quite high (i like this look anyway lol) so its tucked under at the back to keep it on


----------



## kerilli (5 February 2010)

i've got 1 for sj and one for riding at home, very comfy, very light.


----------



## Marmalade (5 February 2010)

I've got one and it's brilliant!  I had a Champion Ventair before and fully intended to buy another until I tried the HS1 on!  The Champion felt tiny and flimsy on my head in comparison, although I know they are excellent hats.  The HS1 is really comfortable - ride in it everyday and have had no problems at all.  Love it!


----------



## Fiona (5 February 2010)

OH has one and likes it (he has the black one rather than silver).  His head get dreadfully sweaty though, and I am fighting a losing battle cleaning it the the foam hat cleaner and warm water.

Personally I like a vented hat and am on my second champion ventair.

Fiona


----------



## Nic (5 February 2010)

Comfiest hat I've ever had.  I have the siver one &amp; both my bog standard old skull covers fit, but a new one I bought was miles too big.


----------



## worMy (5 February 2010)

love mine


----------



## charlimouse (5 February 2010)

I love the HS1 so much I have become greedy, and I now have 2!!!!! One lives at home, and the other in my lorry, as I have a habit of leaving things (normally my hat!) at home!!!!!!!


----------



## tigerwithspots (5 February 2010)

i love mine to bits but dont order it online as they are made by hand and each size varies a little bit! i learned this by ordering the size i tried on in the shop online and it was way too small!


----------



## I_A_P (5 February 2010)

Only thing that fits me and i love mine!


----------

